# Grind for Aeropress



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Any tips on rough starting point for grind for Aeropress on a Mazzer Super Jolly? Would say maybe 1/4 turn from Espresso be coarse enough or should I start a bit finer?

Thanks

Steven


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Depends on how long you want to extract for.

I use only just more coarse than espresso grind for a 2.5 minute steep with lighter roasts but a bit more coarse than filter for darker roasts with a longer steep time.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You can go almost espresso fine brewing inverted with a paper filter.


----------

